# new guy in town



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

hey all...

im new here...just thought i would say hey to everyone...i joined because in the next few months i will be starting a huge project...sort of a diorama...but on a very large scale...i am going to attempt a flight of B-17's (hopefully including the one which my grandfather flew in) with fighter escorts and attacking germans...and the whole nine yards...i am still in the research stages for the project...but i have found a lot of the info that i will need to do things right...i had the idea about six years ago...although i had been working on models with my dad for at least ten or twelve years prior to that i was a little young and fidgetty for such a big task...hopefully i will be able to gain some knowledge from this site...and maybe help some people out along the way...
thanks in advance for helping with any questions i might have...

later :wave:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi, that sounds like a pretty good plan. I would like to see it when you are done with it. Welcome to the forums, if you have questions, someone here will have answers. good luck with your diorama. How much space are you dedicating to your diorama ?
Bert


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

im not sure how much space...depends on how big things get...like what scale i find and everything...im going to do the formations to scale and everything as well...so looking at a room probably...not a huge room...but a room just the same...probably will take like at least 2/3 of a 15' x 8' room...thats the best that i have right now...ill have it figured out once i figure out what scale im working with...gonna be massive either way...the wife says when we get somewhere with a basement...its mine for modeling...so i should have plenty of room...


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

just thought i would tell yall...i have been searching for 3 days...nonstop to find the plane that my grandpa was in when he was shot down...he was a radio operator in a B-17...it has not been confirmed...but if i am right...i just found his plane... ill post the details when i find out if this was indeed his plane...


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Good luck, i hope it is his. keep us posted, this sounds like a really great project that will be impressive.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Welcome to Hobby Talk... This is the place to be for the info you maybe seeking.. The members here are full of information ..Yes i said Infromation ! 
I am looking foward to see your work as well Jeff


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Nice Seaview there ModelGeek.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

great news for me...just got conformation...

info about his plane:

44-6089 (100th BG, 350th BS, *Leading Lady*) lost in mission to Ruhland Sep 11, 1944. MACR 8811


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey !! Thanks modelmaker!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

modelgeek said:


> Hey !! Thanks modelmaker!!


 you are quite welcome, thats what i am trying to work on.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

how did you enjoy your build of your Seaview ? Did you put your front window in before or after you cemented the 2 hull halves together ? what kind of gaps, if any need to be puttied around the front window ?


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Windows went in before and no gaps ..It was pretty staight foward in fact it went together great.. The putty job was easy some gaps to fill but nothing huge..The only thing I didn't do was paint the under belly white.. but I have been thinking about doing that here as soon as I get some other projects out of the way ... I recently watched TVTTBOTS dvd's and I guess there is no really wrong way to build the Seaview.. I built mine with out any attennae or periscopes sticking out the top which is ok when diving .. I may even light it some day..The only thing not right out of the box is the running lights on the rear .. they are just small pieces of acrylic painted with clear red and green...Thanks Jeff


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I see in the instructions that the front window gets cemented to the right half hull, before cementing the 2 hulls together. I thought by doing it that way there would be a chance of it not getting centered and thus having a gap to one side.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I was looking for my instructions ..can't find them . But I had no trouble with any gaps that I can recall ..


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks modelgeek.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

This is gonna be one great project. More and likely have to use 1.72 scale or possibly smaller to get all the things you want into this dio. DOn't forget pix. Thanks, rr:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

ive done all the conversion from actual size to 1/48 and ill be able to squeeze it into a 5' x 9' area...found a satellite image of the town that this air battle occurred over...so i am going to attempt to have something that resembles a town from 10,000ft in the setup below the planes...its gonna be awesome if i take my time and do it right...probably gonna limit myself to 3 B-17G's and gonna try 4 P-51D's and 2 each Fw-190A8 and Bf-109G...ive found almost everything necessary to start working on it...except the money...lol...once i get working again im gonna start...probably get the Fw's while i can find them at half reasonable prices...but for me to do this right...probably looking at completion in...18 months...maybe more...cant wait to get started though...thanks for the input...


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

just thought that i would give a little update on the prject...almost done with the researching part...a lot faster than i originally thought that i would be...have found photo's and more than enough details about 2 or 3 Bf 109's that were there that day...and the same info about several of the Fw 190's that were there as well...found pictures and serial numbers etc. for 7 of the 12 P-51's of the 343rd FS 55th FG which is the groupe that i have decided to focus on for this dio...you might have seen a model of one of them without knowing...i know that i have..."Miss Marilyn II" is the most well-known P-51 from that group...the only thing left to really look into is solving the mystery of the late '44 cammo code and colors of the luftwaffe...i was able to find a color pic of a Fw today...so that will help...but still a long way from "there"...

just thought that i would post a quick update and let everyone interested know how its going thus far...ill keep the updates coming as i find out info and actually start on the build...

thanks for reading and sorry for the length of the post


----------

